
Show HN: Which Pokemon is it? - jyotiska
http://jyotiska.github.io/pokemon/
======
drdeca
a) at one point, when I was shown a nidoran, both nodoran were options, but it
doesn't specify which of the answers is nidoran male and which is nidoran
female, so I had just just pick one. (though I don't think I would recognize
the difference from the silhouette anyway)

b)Any chance of making the hardest mode harder by picking ones that look more
similar? I may not be able to name all of them given pictures, nor remember
all of them given names, but given a silhouette, the correct name, and two
random incorrect names, I didn't find the hardest mode to be all that hard.

------
saghm
Suggestion: keep track of which ones have already been shown in the current
streak to avoid repeats? I did 100 of them, maybe 10% of which were repeats (I
got Bellsprout four or five times on its own)

~~~
jyotiska
Currently, the application fetches random pokemon, which might explain why
there might be repeats. However, changing difficulty levels lets application
choose from broader range of Pokemons. Can you try that?

~~~
saghm
I just did another hundred (on ultimate), and got Marshtomp, Shellder, and
Pawniard each twice.

Also, I got one wrong at one point (Misdreavus's silhouette was just an
unrecognizable blob to me haha), but it didn't have me start over and instead
just let me try the other options. Not sure if that's expected or not, but I
figured I'd check, since it didn't give me a message telling me what was going
on, so I thought the button wasn't working at first.

I'm still waiting to get either Voltorb or Electrode and have them both in the
options. It would be literally impossible without viewing the actual image...

------
bnj
Curious about where the source set of images for the pokemon comes from

~~~
jyotiska
All images come from Pokedex that is hosted on the official Pokemon website:
[http://www.pokemon.com/us/pokedex/](http://www.pokemon.com/us/pokedex/)

